# 1-30



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

Let’s see if a cold windy day can be worth it ... who all is out today ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's my BDAY and was trying to sleep in!!! I made it to 0415 so I should have went out but with that bright thing in the sky, daylight hunting would be best.... Good luck today!


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

The moon is bright , and I plan to hunt all day , it’s my last shot with a rifle.


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

Happy birthday btw.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, I'll probably just grab the rifle at daylight and lurk around to check scrapes and cameras. Gotta go check on my truck having my Bday present put in today and get the Jeep serviced!!!


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

A buddy of mine is meeting me around lunch , and we will be in the north end of YR today if you need anything.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin ya'll get anything I'll be around fer a while...so need to skin one come on up!!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy birthday Jason. Before you blow out all those candles, wish me a big buck today...

Thanks.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck! This morning seems perfect for hunting. Got a buddy of mine hunting and my brother is out hunting...Meanwhile I’m at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

Mind games ... thought for sure I heard a grunt , then a doe comes moving past at about 30 yards like she was being chased ..... no buck .... then possibly that doe circled and came
In to 20 yards , just grazing ...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I walked outside at 0430 and went back to bed due to wind. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jason!

I had the alarm set to go to Brooklyn this morning. Wife got a call about 1a.m., her elderly mom fell and hit her head pretty bad. She is in ICU, so I am living vicariously through you all again. Good luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all in the woods, good luck!!! I walked the woods this AM but no sign, except a couple scrapes looled freshened up from yesterday....


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

BAck in the stand , little breezy , but I’m optimistic. Fresh scrapes everywhere.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Not out today but heading to bama this weekend!! 

Full moon might ruin it, they are eating all night and moving too early to shoot 

Sleeping all day when it's warmer just makes sense


----------



## JWDavis (Jan 18, 2018)

THis is my last set with a rifle this year , it’s a rain or shine type hunt , maybe I’ll get lucky


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I had to work a few hours and check on Dad. Just got up in a a stand of pines, probably 100 acres. 1 fresh scrape when I was here last week and now there is 2. These big pines are squealing and cracking in the wind. Makes you think deer are all around you. There is at least 1 here somewhere.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

JWDavis said:


> Let’s see if a cold windy day can be worth it ... who all is out today ?


I'm heading out in about an hour. I like windy days. 




Jason said:


> It's my BDAY


Happy B'day. A big ole 10pt would have made a great b'day present. That 'ole buck is probably napping underneath your stand about now.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Headed to the same stand as yesterday. Better late than never.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The wind direction put me hunting on the ground this afternoon. I'm trying to hunt a certain buck but all my stands put me up wind.

Sitting where I can see down two old roads.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Dang, drove all the way out in BW only to find a goober jacked up a tree no more than 10' from the tree I jack up. Nobody has even been in this area All season or last season for that matter. Talk about being po'd. So I went ahead and jacked up "MY" tree. Ha I showed him. 
Well, that's what I started to do. Come on, 10' from the tree I use? It's not like it is a small area and that was the only tree around in upteen hundreds of acres. Trees galore. No he saw the bark missing from me previously going up and down the tree, and figured this was a good place. Dang I'm starting to hate public land more than ever, especially when you have a-holes like this. :furious:
I think I will go tomorrow and mothball the whole area.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Dang, drove all the way out in BW only to find a goober jacked up a tree no more than 10' from the tree I jack up. Nobody has even been in this area All season or last season for that matter. Talk about being po'd. So I went ahead and jacked up "MY" tree. Ha I showed him.
> Well, that's what I started to do. Come on, 10' from the tree I use? It's not like it is a small area and that was the only tree around in upteen hundreds of acres. Trees galore. No he saw the bark missing from me previously going up and down the tree, and figured this was a good place. Dang I'm starting to hate public land more than ever, especially when you have a-holes like this. :furious:
> I think I will go tomorrow and mothball the whole area.


Man, I thought I was scouting right when I found trees that are climbed in an area!:whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess he missed the sign designating it as your spot...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL if I really thought like that, I'd jacked up it. I'll just toss a few pounds of mothballs out. Then he'll know the sign of No deer in this area. ha


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Killed this one at 0743. Other side was split and busted off, but the grinder doesn’t care about all that. He was a stinky feller.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seen a cowhorn and a small 6pt at 4:45. I’ll be back at it maybe Thursday evening or Friday evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

they got their cologne on right now.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Had hogs all around this afternoon. Could here them squeal when one would punch the other. Saw several armodillos and about 4 I thought I was watching some out in front of me and them here comes a sow and rounded up her pigs and moved on. She got a pass. Never saw any of the others.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm about tired of this game. Sat 4 times since Sunday afternoon, saw does and yearlings walking about together Sunday after the rain in Florida, nothing Monday morning same area of chumuckla, couple good ones on the cams when I checked though. Went to our lease in florala Monday afternoon, not a thing moved. Went back this afternoon and same thing! Pulled cards this evening there, last pic on a major trail and at a food plot was back on Friday evening! I can't figure them out- def still have some good bucks wandering around but I'd be lying if I said I knew where they were going or coming from. Hoping for 1 maybe two more hunts and to see something I can squeeze the trigger on.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*CurDog*

Well CurDog BW is called public hunting lands for a reason because it does not belong to any one person and its open to the public so if you have a problem hunting along side other hunters you might want to consider buying or leasing your own land ... just some friendly advise


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

fishboy said:


> I'm about tired of this game. Sat 4 times since Sunday afternoon, saw does and yearlings walking about together Sunday after the rain in Florida, nothing Monday morning same area of chumuckla, couple good ones on the cams when I checked though. Went to our lease in florala Monday afternoon, not a thing moved. Went back this afternoon and same thing! Pulled cards this evening there, last pic on a major trail and at a food plot was back on Friday evening! I can't figure them out- def still have some good bucks wandering around but I'd be lying if I said I knew where they were going or coming from. Hoping for 1 maybe two more hunts and to see something I can squeeze the trigger on.


 damn those deer. they are either nocturnal or they just come out at night.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

FleaBag said:


> they are either nocturnal or they just come out at night.


Isn't that same same thing? :yes:


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

really? that's why its funny. durrrrrrrrr. to me I guess.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

CPD67 said:


> Well CurDog BW is called public hunting lands for a reason because it does not belong to any one person and its open to the public so if you have a problem hunting along side other hunters you might want to consider buying or leasing your own land ... just some friendly advise


Seriously, you mean to tell me when I bought my Sportsmans License and got my BW Quota permit, it does NOT entitle me to "Stake-out" or "Homestead" a few hundred acres or so for my personal hunting lease, But I have to share it with others? That just isn't right. I thought the license fees was a "leasing fee" for a spot from the State. Are you tell me that isn't so? 
I have homesteaded that spot off and on for several years, even got throw-n-gro planted and planted Biologic Clover too. So that constitutes It's My Spot. 
So what you are saying here, Quote: *"if you have a problem hunting along side other hunters"* that it would have been okay if I went ahead and jacked-up my tree 10' from the intruder hunter, Because it's Public Land and I have just as much right to hunt right beside of him as he does to hunt my spot? 
IDK if that's what you meant, but that's what I get by that statement. I'm not too upset about him in my area, like I said, I left the area w/o disturbing the woods, and let him hunt in my spot. But around noon today, that area will have a few pounds of mothballs scattered everywhere and I'm gonna spray weed killer on my little (1/4 acre) food plot. I hate to do it cause it's a good spot, but as I said, no-one has even looked at this place x 2 seasons, probably never before. 
Hmm, maybe I should see if he comes back, then call FWC and report a person hunting over bait, and get the $500 reward? This sounds a better idea. 
But thanks for your "friendly advice" and an idea.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I can’t tell if you are joking or just being a fickle douchebag. Either way, Go Army.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

^^ agreed. this is going south on you real fast, curdog.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

FleaBag said:


> really? that's why its funny. durrrrrrrrr. to me I guess.


I thought it was clever!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*local*

Born and raised local myself ... my grand paw warned me that guys like ole " Cur-dog " would come .... and they still keep coming .


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

CPD67 said:


> Born and raised local myself ... my grand paw warned me that guys like ole " Cur-dog " would come .... and they still keep coming .


What does that mean? Does it mean you're the guy in my spot, and and your grandpaw warned you I come back to "my spot"? 
Cause if that's what your saying, your grandpaw was right. I came back. I didn't see the z71 tho, guess you already left, cause I seen your tracks showing you were there this morning, 
I decided I wouldn't rat you out, tho I could've used that $500 reward from the FWC's Wildlife Alert Reward Program: 888-404-FWCC (3922). Hunting over bait in a management area. 
Yup, I have this number on my speed dial, #8. 
But anyway, I not long ago scattered 6 boxes of mothballs all around. I'll do it again every Saturday and Wednesday until the season is over. 
That really chaps my rearend that people think they can hunt anywhere they want and even knowing someone is already hunting that area. 
I have other places to hunt, hopefully no-one will trespass in my other spots. I guess I'll have to park a mile away and walk to them. It;s getting ridiculous the things you gotta do to hunt.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Really need to invent the sarcasm font. This is confusing.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

CurDog said:


> Seriously, you mean to tell me when I bought my Sportsmans License and got my BW Quota permit, it does NOT entitle me to "Stake-out" or "Homestead" a few hundred acres or so for my personal hunting lease, But I have to share it with others? That just isn't right. I thought the license fees was a "leasing fee" for a spot from the State. Are you tell me that isn't so?
> I have homesteaded that spot off and on for several years, even got throw-n-gro planted and planted Biologic Clover too. So that constitutes It's My Spot.
> So what you are saying here, Quote: *"if you have a problem hunting along side other hunters"* that it would have been okay if I went ahead and jacked-up my tree 10' from the intruder hunter, Because it's Public Land and I have just as much right to hunt right beside of him as he does to hunt my spot?
> IDK if that's what you meant, but that's what I get by that statement. I'm not too upset about him in my area, like I said, I left the area w/o disturbing the woods, and let him hunt in my spot. But around noon today, that area will have a few pounds of mothballs scattered everywhere and I'm gonna spray weed killer on my little (1/4 acre) food plot. I hate to do it cause it's a good spot, but as I said, no-one has even looked at this place x 2 seasons, probably never before.
> ...


You are not upset about him hunting and mothballs should not be in the same sentence. At my favorite spot to hunt BW I have seen one guy in the last eight years(he was lost and I took him to his truck). If someone shows up there tomorrow before me it is now his spot(for that hunt). If I had to hunt where there are no climber marks on the trees in most of BW I might as well stay home. 
Save your money on those mothballs; I put them in my garden and the deer ate the kale to the ground(and I think they even ate some mothballs).


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

polhlor said:


> You are not upset about him hunting and mothballs should not be in the same sentence. At my favorite spot to hunt BW I have seen one guy in the last eight years(he was lost and I took him to his truck). If someone shows up there tomorrow before me it is now his spot(for that hunt). If I had to hunt where there are no climber marks on the trees in most of BW I might as well stay home.
> Save your money on those mothballs; I put them in my garden and the deer ate the kale to the ground(and I think they even ate some mothballs).


Yeah, but I bet you haven't snuck a front tine tiller in BW, tilled up a 1/4 acre spot, fertilized and planted it have you? Well, if you had, you'd feel the same way as I do, It's MY Spot. If I can hunt it because a Squatter dunnin' jumped my claim, He ain't gonna hunt it either. Well, I guess he can hunt it, but there's not gonna be any deer there, cause I have already mothballed it. So he'll be wasting his time. 
Now you got me thinking, I'll check with some barbers and beauticians around and get some fresh cut hair. I can put it in stockings and hang it in that area too. That ought to seal the deal on keeping the deer ran off. Thanks for that info. Human hair certainly will keep deer away.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I’m confused....... are you serious CurDog? Really, I really don’t think anybody “thinks” they can lay claim to public land regardless of what you’ve done to “improve your spot”. 

BTW, before you call the FWC, you may want to leave out planting anything in BW, not legal there either hand. 

I’ll go ahead and assume you are bored and just screwing with folks to get a rise from em.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

delta dooler said:


> I’m confused....... are you serious CurDog? Really, I really don’t think anybody “thinks” they can lay claim to public land regardless of what you’ve done to “improve your spot”.
> 
> BTW, before you call the FWC, you may want to leave out planting anything in BW, not legal there either hand.



Well, I like to think I have more claim on it than someone else, since I did spend all that time and money to fix a spot to hunt. 

That's why I didn't call FWC, then they'd know where it is. So I decided to just mothball it and now use haircut hair to keep the deer away. Then the squatter will see there aren't any deer there and hopefully will abandoned my area.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

CurDog said:


> Well, I like to think I have more claim on it than someone else, since I did spend all that time and money to fix a spot to hunt.
> 
> That's why I didn't call FWC, then they'd know where it is. So I decided to just mothball it and now use haircut hair to keep the deer away. Then the squatter will see there aren't any deer there and hopefully will abandoned my area.


Sounds like some some lunatic logic to me, whatever works for you.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

At this very moment satellites are linking up in outter space,computer banks are firing up, and FWC officer are waking up... even if you're joking, no way in hell I'd be saying stupid shit like this on an open forum... 

Green jeans are gonna get you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I’m so confused right now ....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

What in the methamphetamine is going on here?????


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn meth monkeys...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

CurDog said:


> Yeah, but I bet you haven't snuck a front tine tiller in BW, tilled up a 1/4 acre spot, fertilized and planted it have you? Well, if you had, you'd feel the same way as I do, It's MY Spot. If I can hunt it because a Squatter dunnin' jumped my claim, He ain't gonna hunt it either. Well, I guess he can hunt it, but there's not gonna be any deer there, cause I have already mothballed it. So he'll be wasting his time.
> Now you got me thinking, I'll check with some barbers and beauticians around and get some fresh cut hair. I can put it in stockings and hang it in that area too. That ought to seal the deal on keeping the deer ran off. Thanks for that info. Human hair certainly will keep deer away.


 
Trade in that front tine tiller for a set of chest waders(meaning go where most others won't) and you will see more game and probably have a lot less aggravation on your hunt.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I found this "deer" spot years ago when I planted some red-hairs. Deer ate most of it, so I started planting a small food plot in hopes they'd stop eating my other stuff. So I've been tending this spot off and on for some years now. 
I know it's not really "My Spot", and I know squatters will come and go, but it don't sit right with me having them in there. 
What is so hard about seeing a vehicle parked in the woods, that you need to go the next day and sit in that same area? Go find your own spot and leave us even tempered people alone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CurDog, you would have flipped out when me and Roberto hit up the Hutton Unit the 1st morning... We went to "our spot" and I noticed tailights in front of us...I said ohhh great but they went around the corner and kept going to the dead end. We parked and got out to get ready to hit "our spot" and the guy turned around and slowly drove past us (didn't stop/chit chat or nothing). He drove about 20 yards around the corner we were at and hauled boogey into the woods at "our spot". Dang snakin' little fool. We were walking into the woods when yahoo started flashing his light at us like I'm here, go away... Many folks would have flattened his tires but we just went on to another spot... I wanted to go climb the tree next to him but Robert chilled me out and it ended up being a better morning by me shooting at a very nice buck...fricken missed the joker but at least I saw a nice un and missed!!! 

Crap happens, just gotta wake up earlier and get in there. As fer bringing a tiller into the woods, FWC would like to talk to you about that...since it's considered molesting the forest. Heck even though trails are machete quite a bit, that is also considered molesting the forest and not allowed.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This might be a good place to mention that planting a private food plot on BW will get you a nice little fine. Carry on.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

See, then you know how I feel. Really didn't know the tiller was illegal, but had a feeling it might be. Knew the redhairs is and the food plot, but thats okay. Never seen FWC here, thats why I passed on the $500 reward, if I'd done that, they'd be there all the time. 
Guess I'll start parking a mile down the way so squatters will be squatting in the wrong area.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Lmao! Guess your poppy flowers never grew right in this climate???


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

hebegb again said:


> Lmao! Guess your poppy flowers never grew right in this climate???


Poppy Flowers???? What are you talking about? More like I'm LMAO.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Helluva a troll job lol.... like me back in the day hahahaha!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think he is doing great.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Whatever. I'm sure someone on here would turn me in and my spot to collect a $500 reward. You guys are just trying to get me to spill on my spot.
Whats Trolling anyway? About the same as your poppy plants . I looked up poppy plants and there is no mention of food plot, redhairs, squatters or thieving spot jumpers. So I'm still LMAO on your comments or theory or whatever it is. Thanks for the laugh tho.


** Oh wait a minute, Poppy Plants, lol, you're talking about all those mothballs I threw out there. I see except for the "climate", what did you mean by that?


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Someone is deep inna the redhairs lolol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just get ya some of the wheel locks at government auction sites (make sure they are close by - no shipping) and if someone is in your spot, lock em down!!! It will take a few hours to knock em loose unless they have a ton of tools on board.. Not that I have ever seen or know about this mind ya....hahahaha


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*some hunters*

Guy's it seems Cur-Dog is way out of touch with reality , number one if a hunter thinks he has to plant little mico food plot's in the "State Land Hunting Woods " that hunter is not much of a hunter in my book . It has Became very clear to me in the statements this guy is posting he is has lost his mind and if you want to know what this guy looks like just watch for the hunter wearing the "Postal Shirt " LMAO .
FYI " Cur - Dog " i don't drive a Chevy nor do i hunt anywhere close to A**HOLES who think they have a claim on whats open to the public . I have a nice day


----------

